# طلب مساعدة في الاستعداد لامتحان CFPS



## ميسرة حسن الصادق (25 مايو 2022)

الاخوة المهندسين الكرام أرجو شاكراً ممن حصل منكم علي شهادة ال (CFPS) مساعدتي بالخطة التي اتبعها اذ ان حجم الكتاب كبير للغاية. مشكوريين مقدماً وبارك الله فيكم


----------

